# Kounting Karz



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

So did anybody beside me catch Kounting Karz on History channel the other nite? They showed a twin ***** hemi 32 Hi Boy roadster with side by side Blown hemi's in it Talk about wild!!!!!!! Any how I have a Mc donalds toy 32 hiboy that i want to replicate that car. So that will be a very next in line project I just hope nobody beats me to it. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

This guy is such a tool but I cant look away!!!

The Count!!!!!! lmfao!!!

I cant help but thibnk of the count from sesame street!!!!! lol


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I saw some of it,some sweet cars but I though he was an arrogant jerk anytime you make a habit of riding up to people asking to talk to them about their car/truck/motorcycle etc... Then ask to drive their vehicle but have a rule not to let anybody drive yours like he did the guy on the chopper.Please!!!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw it. I like that show plus the other Pawn Stars spin off American Restoration. There is another new one called Fast and Loud when the owner is quite the ass but they have done some neat stuff.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Everytime I see that guy I want to pull that doo rag over his face and feed him a knuckle sandwich. I thought I could put up with him but it's not happening. :freak:


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Gear Head said:


> Everytime I see that guy I want to pull that doo rag over his face and feed him a knuckle sandwich. I thought I could put up with him but it's not happening. :freak:


Too funny !!! ... :dude:


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*You know what I'm trying to figure out?*

If.... at 47 years of age..... I can pull off that kind of "half-hug" thing they sort of do.
You know "Wassup, brotha" Then that sort of half-embrace thing. Na... I could never get away with it.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yeah "the Count" is a total Las Vegas d-bag if you ask me. Watched about 10 minutes of it and switched it off.

Another show that is annoying is on Velocity, called "Graveyard Carz." These three or four dudes are restoring old Mopars and that is pretty cool . . . but they are constantly - CONSTANTLY - bickering back and forth. The show is about 90% bickering and 10% stuff I'd watch. They sound like a bunch of old ladies.

"Fast & Loud" is OK at least the guys aren't complete tools. Think I still like Stacy David's "Gearz" about the best, however.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yeah "the Count" is a total Las Vegas d-bag if you ask me. Watched about 10 minutes of it and switched it off.
> 
> Another show that is annoying is on Velocity, called "Graveyard Carz." These three or four dudes are restoring old Mopars and that is pretty cool . . . but they are constantly - CONSTANTLY - bickering back and forth. The show is about 90% bickering and 10% stuff I'd watch. They sound like a bunch of old ladies.
> 
> "Fast & Loud" is OK at least the guys aren't complete tools. Think I still like Stacy David's "Gearz" about the best, however.


I tried to watch Graveyard cars and gave up. I prefer The Count to Richard on Fast and Loud - but I do like Fast and Loud because they actually show some work being done. Desert Car Kings is pretty good as guys who own a salvage yard bring cars back to life - quick and dirty but affordable - http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/desert-car-kings/

Wheeler Dealers is still the best IMHO, best at showing actual work.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

bobwoodly said:


> I tried to watch Graveyard cars and gave up. I prefer The Count to Richard on Fast and Loud - but I do like Fast and Loud because they actually show some work being done. Desert Car Kings is pretty good as guys who own a salvage yard bring cars back to life - quick and dirty but affordable - http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/desert-car-kings/
> 
> Wheeler Dealers is still the best IMHO, best at showing actual work.


Fast and Loud, is that what happens when welding slag bounces into Aaron's beard???

I like the car shows, but the drama is too much. In 2009 I spent a day at DVAP. Really nice stuff in their yard as well as a friendly staff!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> Another show that is annoying is on Velocity, called "Graveyard Carz." These three or four dudes are restoring old Mopars and that is pretty cool . . . but they are constantly - CONSTANTLY - bickering back and forth. The show is about 90% bickering and 10% stuff I'd watch. They sound like a bunch of old ladies.


Between the constant bickering and other BS like hiding or stealing parts, can't figure how they stayed in business much less ended up on TV. But then again, look at some of the other "reality" shows that are on. Guess I'll have to do a slot car show and see if we can get it on. :lol: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Seen all three shows...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> The Count!!!!!! lmfao!!! I cant help but think of the count from sesame street!!!!! lol


... and in the words of the great Count Von Count... Vun Twooo Thrrrreeeee ... *Three* good reasons to change the channel ! :lol:










btw... RIP Jerry Nelson... The man behind Count Von Count died on Thursday. 40 yrs on Sesame Street.


----------

